# NFS Help please



## Durden (Mar 17, 2013)

So I want PC-BSD as my server but one thing continuously has held me back. Plex wont run on *BSD. I decided to try an end run around this by running an ubuntu server in a VM solely for Plex and mounting my PC-BSD media via NFS.

Here is my /etc/exports:

```
/media/backup 192.168.0.201
```

Here is what Ubuntu sees:

```
root@plex:/etc# showmount -e 192.168.0.200
Export list for 192.168.0.200:
/media/backup 192.168.0.201
root@plex:/etc#
```

This is the error I get when trying to mount it:

```
root@plex:/etc# mount -t nfs 192.168.0.200:/media/backup /media/backup
mount.nfs: access denied by server while mounting 192.168.0.200:/media/backup
root@plex:/etc#
```

I know I have to be missing something I just cant figure out what it is. Anyone able to help with this?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 18, 2013)

Did you actually ask at the PC-BSD Forums?
PC-BSD, DesktopBSD, FreeNAS, NAS4Free, m0N0WALL, pfSense, ArchBSD, kFreeBSD topics


----------



## Durden (Mar 18, 2013)

Yes, but no one on the PC-BSD forums seems to know. Since it isn't desktop-related and really more under the hood FreeBSD side of things I thought to ask here.


----------



## junovitch@ (Mar 19, 2013)

Very odd. I was able to mount on a Mint machine after adding an entry like yours into /etc/exports and typing `# service nfsd onestart` with no other configuration in place. Can you post up your rc.conf configuration? I'm running a FreeBSD NFS server and several Linux Mint NFS clients so hopefully I can assist.


----------



## sa (Apr 16, 2013)

This error came from mountd that is servicing the MOUNT protocol requests used by NFSv2/3 clients. It appears that client uses some another IP address that is given in /etc/exports on the server. Run tcpdump on the server and see which IP address is used by a client where you run mount.nfs.


----------



## Beeblebrox (Apr 16, 2013)

Assuming of course, that you have made the necessary corrections in /etc/hosts.allow? hosts_options(5)().


----------



## junovitch@ (Apr 17, 2013)

You can always try loosening up the restrictions as much as possible to see if that works and tightening down from there.  Maybe something like this would work.

Example /etc/exports

```
/media/backup -maproot=root -network 192.168.0.0 -mask 255.255.255.0
```


----------

